# stock20 royalty free music



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Just a quick note that if you're producing slideshows, film etc.. and need music, Stock20 is having a deal on their entire library for $249. I realize that's not cheap, but when individual songs are normally $20 per and you get 1900 tracks, it's a fantastic deal.

Oh and this also applies if you're like me: not familiar with garageband and/or don't have the time to make your own tracks.

stock20.com


Cheers,
Keebler

PS. I'm in no way affiliated with them - just spreading the reports of a good deal. It's on until Wednesday.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi Keebler27, thanks for posting this. 
Is there a discount code or something? I see 165 songs - 1,800 tracks - Sale: $399.

Complete Production Library : Stock20.com, Broadcast Quality Royalty Free Production Music * $20/song

Thanks


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

hmmm....I received an email from Creative Cow. I don't see a discount code.

Does this work?

Stock20.com

I click on the email and it brought me to this page.

I also clicked on the 'our complete library' and it brought me there too.

Let me know.
Cheers,
keebler


----------

